# Me suena a rayos (y centellos)



## eno2

Van een Spaanse zin die als brabbeltaal klinkt, zegt een medeforummer "me suena a rayos (y centellos)".
Wat zou daar een goede equivalente Nederlandse uitdrukking voor zijn? Ik kan niets bedenken. Het botst in mijn oren?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Bijvoorbeeld: Het doet pijn aan mijn oren, ik vind het niet klinken, het klinkt voor geen meter, ik vind het niet om aan te horen.


----------



## YellowOnline

"Koeterwaals"


----------



## eno2

AllegroModerato said:


> Bijvoorbeeld: Het doet pijn aan mijn oren, ik vind het niet klinken, het klinkt voor geen meter, ik vind het niet om aan te horen.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> "Koeterwaals"



Klinkt voor geen meter vind ik toch beter als uitdrukking met klinken erin.


----------



## ThomasK

Mag ik even een letterlijke vertaling uit het Spaans?


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Mag ik even een letterlijke vertaling uit het Spaans?



"voor mij klinkt dat als bliksems en flikkeringen"

 (Ik zou het eerder vertalen als "voor mij klinkt dat als donder en bliksem")


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, ik dacht aan iets als 'dromen' of 'gedachten' ('sogno in het Italiaans, geloof ik), vandaar...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Aha, ik dacht aan iets als 'dromen' of 'gedachten' ('sogno in het Italiaans, geloof ik), vandaar...


In het Spaans: "sonar"="klinken, etc.", "soñar" (met tilde op de "n")="dromen".


----------



## ThomasK

Dan toch... Gracias !


----------

